# Equine Diary: Ace's Training



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

3/10/20
*What my plan was:*
I wanted to gain his trust by simply being near him, talking to him, and letting him get used to me, no groundwork or lead ropes just me and Ace

*What I did:*
I simply tried to stand by him and try to build a bond and letting him accept me

*What were the results:*

I was surprised! He started to follow me around the pasture and he got comfortable enough he got a little closer and he had his first touch with my hand. I took the next step and started petting his head and i seen his body language relax and cock his leg. I moved on touching his neck and scratching him, he tensed up a little a bit but i kept going slow and telling him it was okay then he relaxed again he licked his lips. Then i moved to the shoulder. I started from the top of the shoulder then worked my way down but then i went to his left leg he moved away. I decided to back off, give him space, he looked at me then walked up again but he was nuzzling my face and he had his first kiss on the nose. Then I played the touch game. I went up to him he would try to come near me then i would pet him and walk away. He follows me all around the pasture. Remember Ace is not broke and runs away from the old owners but I was super impressed with his progress. Our connection is real and it proved it today. For the first session, Im really happy for the outcome. Im glad i'm finally training him. 

*What the next step will be? *

I will work on reading his body language and working on desensitizing him with my hand and getting him used to someone petting his whole body without being scared

I cant wait for our Journey
Im so happy 
I will post more updates of his training:gallop:


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

*3-12-20*
Day 2
*What my plan was?
*
I needed him to focus on me and not the other horses and help him release and pressure like a halter would

*What I did? 
*
I did a treat reward every time he focuses on me and he responded well and also I put pressure on his nose and touched him all over his head to prepare him for the halter Saturday 

*What the results were? 
*
I applied pressure to his nose and he relaxed and I gave him Nicker Makers treat for reward. I couldn't do any groundwork because he stressed out a lot and i wanted him mellow and relaxed. When he stresses he gets moody. After the little session i started liberty work with him. Like staying with me when i walk and stop when I stop he picked up really well and we played the touch game again and he was really wanting more attention. And The funny thing is I was about to leave and I kissed his head and he put his nose on my face and he kissed me!! And I thought how about a smile so i used a treat to try it and he did!! He has one big personality, Hes so goofy and funny, my uncle told me the opposite saying Ace doesn't like to be touched or hes wild but he just needed someone with time and I am going to give him so much love and spoil him lol. Hes not a bad horse hes amazing. 

*What the next step will be? 
*
Work on his stress like teaching him to not be shy or afraid of things. Such as me teaching him to groom or rub him everywhere. I am planning another vet visit this weekend to work on his Coggins so I hope he likes the vet again. And when I first started working with him when he would come to me he would swell up like his neck and his nose. So I need to work on that

*What I will try in a few weeks?
*
Definitely halter training. I feel like he will be ready pretty soon and he has done wonderful so far and hes very very smart and I am really excited about his future 


*Update on me: 
*
Ive been getting a lot of hate from this one equestrian on my IG saying I cant train a horse.
Im 15 and I know whats best for my horses. Every Rider is a trainer so when I get out of high school I want to be a full time trainer and liberty trainer :gallop::gallop::runninghorse2:


----------



## Thundering Hooves (Dec 16, 2019)

Don't listen to them I believe you can do it!


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

Thundering Hooves said:


> Don't listen to them I believe you can do it!


Thank you so much!! And I am so glad Im training my Big baby i will get photos of him Saturday 
I will be training Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

*3-17-20
Day 3*

I went to go see him today and he nickered for me. I didn't bring treats at all and he came up to me greeted me and he would stay right by me when Spunkey walks off and eats hay. Ace follows me all throughout the pasture. Our bond is getting stronger.. my uncle is calling me Miracle Girl now because Ace was untouchable but 4 days later hes coming right up to me kissing my face.

Tomorrow will be his first time being haltered well lets hope it goes well!!


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

Yesterday was sooo good!! Ace came right up to me without being shy or hesitant! I feel like hes ready for a halter now, hes relaxed, mellowed out and he has a hugeeee knot on his tail i have to get out because its like hay that is tied up in roles its crazy. Today i am going to fix it lol i hope. Anywho, My little cousins came to see Spunky and Pig and they were helping wit Ace and it seems hes still shy but he overcomes it overtime.

I am officially signing up for my local riding club as soon i get Ace ready!

I will get photos of us todayy


----------

